# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  Please Unpackme

## Nima NT

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز و گرامی .
بازم مثل همیشه یه زحمت کوچیک واسه دوستان و اساتید گرامی دارم . :خجالت: 
یه برنامه Unpackme که علاوه بر استفاده از تکنیک های پک ، از شیوه های برنامه نویسی هم استفاده کردم ، خودم میدونم که احتمالا" امنیت چندانی نداره ولی دوست داشتم اساتید فن نظر بدن.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ممنون میشم اگه آنپک شد ( که البته توسط اساتید میشه‌‌) ، یه سطحی مابین 0 تا 10 بهش لطف بفرمائید.

با سپاس فراوان.

----------


## Securebit

نام پروتکتور : Protection Plus 4.X
درجه سختی آنپک 10/5

----------


## Nima NT

با سلام دوباره خدمت دوستان و اساتید گرامی ، امیدوارم که ایام همواره به کام باشد.
بنا به قانون این وب سایت بنده موظف هستم که شیوه کار نرم افزار مرحوم شده رو توضیح بدم ولی با توجه به اینکه برنامه فعالیت های زیادی انجام نمی داد ، توضیح مختصره ، بنابراین از دوستان خواهش می کنم یه وقت فکر نکنن که بنده خدایی نکرده قصد توهین یا دادن اطلاعات غلط داشته ام.
اگر در توضیحات اشتباهی کرده باشم ، خوشحال میشم که جناب بردیا به من تذکر بدن .
( چون خود آقا بردیا از من به برنامه ای که خودم نوشتم وارد تر هستن ، اگه این طوری نبود نمیتونستن آنپک کنن ، غیر از اینه ... )
*
توضیح روش کار :*

در آنپک می که توسط جناب بردیا آنپک شد کار به خصوصی انجام نشده بود ، برنامه بعد از اجرا فقط هدر فایل رو در Ram تخریب میکرد ، که جلوی آنپکر های اتوماتیک رو میگیره. 

*شرح حال Unpack me 4.0 :  

*این نسخه از آنپک می بنده نسبت به نسخه های قبلی تفاوت های زیادی کرده ، به شکلی که 50 درصد این امنیت از طریق برنامه نویسی اعمال شده تا کار کراکر رو در آنپک کردن برنامه سخت کنه ( نمیگم غیر ممکن ، چون بعید نمیبینم همین فردا آنپک شدش رو ببینم  :افسرده:  ).
در هر حال از تمامی دوستان و اساتید گرامی خواهش می کنم یه عنایت کوچیکی به فایل بنده بکنن ، خواهش دوم بنده هم مثل همیشه دادن رتبه به فایل بنده هست.

پیشاپیش از زحمت تمام دوستان قدردانی و تشکر میکنم.
با تشکر.

----------


## Securebit

نیما جان هر نوع کد نویسی Anti Trace Anti Debug در فایل اصلی کمکی به سختی آنپک نمیکنه مگر در هسته پروتکتور.

نام پروتکتور : Protection Plus 4.X
سختی آنپک 4/10

----------


## Nima NT

آبرو ریزی شد  :خجالت:  :اشتباه:   :خجالت: 
از راهنمایی تون ممنون.

----------


## joker

> نیما جان هر نوع کد نویسی Anti Trace Anti Debug در فایل اصلی کمکی به سختی آنپک نمیکنه مگر در هسته پروتکتور.
> 
> نام پروتکتور : Protection Plus 4.X
> سختی آنپک 4/10


درصورت امکان درمورد بازسازی IAT این پروتکتور  میشه توضیح بدین...

قضیه  Relox نشه ها  :چشمک:

----------


## Nima NT

آقا بردیا از راهنمایی خوبتون ممنون ، من آنپک دستی بلد نیستم و همین باعث شده بود مسیر کار رو اشتباه انتخاب کنم. ولی با توجه به صحبت شما طرز کار Unpack me رو تغییر دادم ، برنامه رو به روز کردم .  :لبخند گشاده!: 
وقتی فایل اجرایی ، اجرا بشه ، بعد از یه لحظه کوتاه بسته میشه ، علی الظاهر برنامه با Molebox محافظت شده ولی تمامی موضوع به این پکر معمولی ختم نمیشه ، بنده اومدم از تکنیک های Multipacking و استفاده از SDK های خود برنامه های پکر استفاده کردم ، ممنون میشم یه لطفی به بنده بکنید و نظرتون رو درباره این Unpackme هم بیان کنید که آیا با پیشرفت همراه بوده یا اینکه خیر.

در هر حال از کمک هاتون بسیار ممنونم.  :تشویق: 


*توضیح در مورد روش کار Unpackme 4.0 :

*بنده تو این برنامه اومده بودم و به خیال خودم با فراخوانی متد های آنتی دیباگ و آنتی ... ‌، کار رو برای آنپک کردن برنامه سخت تر کرده بودم که دیدم کاملا" اشتباه کردم.
متد های آنتی دیباگ همگی متد هایی بودن که جناب جوکر قبل از این تو سایت گذاشته بودن ، بنده از همه اون ها استفاده کردم.

*منتظر نتیجه Unpackme 4.5 هستم ....*  :افسرده:

----------


## joker

اکثر پروتکتورها  آخرش برنامه را یه جائی توی حافظه به صورت کامل بارگذاری میکنن
فقط پروتکتورهایی که تاحالا ( به این علت معروف شدن ) که اومدن تغییرات نهایی و روتینهای محافظت و وابستگی خودشون را به داخل فایل اجرائی اصلی هم تزریق و هم جایگزین کردند.
بنابراین وقتی شما روتینهای آنتی دیباگ بکار میبری و بعد برنامه ات را پک میکنی ! اول برنامه آنپک میشه بعد تازه نوبت اجرای روتینهای شما میشه که در اغلب مواقع وقتی کرکر روی OEP فایل اصلی وایساد کار تمومه ( یا مثل من توی بازسازی IAT را هنوز  مشکل داشته باشه  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## Securebit

این دفعه هم زیادی پروتکتور زدی تنگ هم Error میده فقط سختی آنپک مهم نیست یک پروتکتور باید روی هر سیستمی به راحتی اجرا شود.

----------


## Nima NT

قبول دارم ، رو سیستم خودم هم گه گاه خطا میده و زیاد قابل اطمینان نیست ، گذشته از این ها نظر شما در مورد سطح امنیت این فایل چیه ؟ آیا با پیشرفت همراه بوده؟

ممنون که وقت میذاری. نمیدونم چطوری تشکر کنم. ممنون.

----------


## Securebit

ترکیب EXECryptor با MoleBox قدرت خوبی به فایل داده اگر Error هم نمیداد عالی میشد.

----------


## Securebit

پروتکتور:  EXECryptor + Molebox
سختی آنپک 10/6

----------


## Nima NT

با سلام.
آقا بردیا بسیار ازتون ممنونم. 
بنا به قانون همیشگی به شرح Unpackme 4.5 می پردازم :

من تو این آنپک می از ترکیب دو پکر EXE Cryptor و Molebox استفاده کرده بودم ، علاوه بر این تمامی متد های آنتی دیباگ رو هم در داخل فایل اجرائی خودم قرار داده بودم ، پکر Molebox به عنوان یه پکر مزاحم عمل می کرد ، آنپکر های اتوماتیک هم اول میتونستن از شرش خلاص بشن.
برای همن من اومدم تو برنامه پروسه پدر ( اجرا کننده ) رو چک کردم و در صورتی که پروسه explorer نمیشد برنامه رو خاتمه میدادم ، این کار تقریبا" جلوی آنپکر های اتوماتیک و OEP Finder ها رو میگرفت ( البته شیوه های بهتری هم بود ، ولی از استفاده از اونها اجتناب کردم ، چون سرعت برنامه رو پائین میاره ) ، علاوه بر این ها من با اضافه کردن Section های دستی و اضافی برنامه هایی نظیر Peid , exe info رو در شناسایی پکر مورد استفاده به اشتباه می انداختم ولی متاسفانه RDG Packer detector رو نتونستم .
در ضمن من از SDK های خود EXE Cryptor تو برنامه خودم استفاده کرده بودم تا شاید کمی امنیت برنامه رو بالا ببرم.

برنامه کاملا" در مقابل آنپکر های اتوماتیک نظیر Ouick unpack , RLdepack , VMunpacker , punpacker ایمن شده بود ، ولی همیشه اساتیدی وجود دارن که راه حل ارائه کنن.

آقا بردیا ، میتونم یه درخواست داشته باشم ؟
اگه زحمتی نباشه میشه یه توضیحاتی شبیه به یه MUP در سطح من ( خیلی ساده ) بدین تا منم یاد بگیرم که چطوری آنپک کردین ؟
البته اگه وقت کردین.

بازم از زحماتتون ممنونم. :تشویق:

----------


## Securebit

نیما جان MUP برای این پروتکتور بسیار حجیم میشه و آپلودش سخت ولی دو تا Plug in برای ImportREC آپلود میکنم که خیلی تو آنپک کمک میکنه.

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Crack - Unpack me 5.0
Level : Hard

*با عرض سلامی دوباره خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم.
این بار با یه برنامه متفاوت تر برگشتم ، این برنامه در واقع هم یه Crackme هست و هم unpackme ، آنپک کردن اون زیاد مد نظر نیست ولی کرک کردنش چرا ....  :متفکر: 
برنامه با Private Exe Protector 2.5 محافظت شده ، شیوه عملکرد هم به این صورته که برنامه بعد از چند ثانیه بسته میشه ، شما کاری کنید که برنامه بسته نشه !!!
در ضمن اگه ضد ویروس هاتون این برنامه رو تروجان شناخت نگران نشید ، جریان همون Themida هستش و بنده قول میدم هیچ تروجان و ویروسی در کار نیست.
خودم که فکر میکنم کرک کردنش سخت باشه ولی نمیدونم بازم ....  :افسرده:  :ناراحت: 
امیدوارم که اگه کرک هم شد نتیجه خوبی داشته باشه و نشانگر پیشرفت باشه نه درجا زدن و ...
از تمامی دوستان ممنون میشم که نگاهی به این برنامه بندازن.


منتظرم.
با تشکر فراوان...

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اين چه كرك مي است كه گذاشتي وقتي اجراش مي كنم بلافاصله هرچي آيكن روي صفحه دسكتاپ است محو مي شود و ماوس هم درست كار نمي كند .

----------


## Nima NT

قراره این برنامه به عنوان یه لودر عمل کنه ، خاصیتش به همینه ، یک محیط کاملا" ایزوله ایجاد میشه ، شما قفل رو فعال میکنی ، برنامه اجرا میشه و همه چی به خیر و خوشی تموم میشه. تازه در مدت زمانی هم که قفل فعاله شما نمیتونی با برنامه های RCE کار کنی ، ( تو نسخه های بعدی بهترش میکنم ) مگر این که بیای روتین ها رو پچ کنی که این کار هم فکر نکنم زیاد ساده باشه ‌!!!
فکر نکنم این در روند کار مشکلی ایجاد کنه.

----------


## Securebit

سختی آنپک 10/3
سختی کرک 10/2

----------


## Nima NT

جناب بردیا ، ممنون.
خیلی دقیق پدر برنامه رو درآوردی . البته من هم حسابی سوتی دادم و یه کمی که چه عرض کنم حسابی اشتباه کرده بودم.
تایمر ها رو حذف کردی و اومدی در رویداد مربوط به FormCreate تمامی روتین های بنده رو شناسایی و حذف کردی ( شاید هم یه کار دیگه که سواد من بهش قد نمیداده ).
در کل نیاز به توضیح نداره ، چون چنان آبرو ریزی شد که هرکی سطح اختصاص یافته رو ببینه میفهمه چه خبره و الگوریتم بنده رو نمیخونه.
ولی یه سوال :
اگر من بیام و به جای استفاده از کنترل های آماده ، اونها رو به طور Runtime ایجاد کنم و تا حدودی جلوی Decompile کزدن برنامه رو بگیرم و در یک Theard تمامی روتین های آنتی دیباگ رو مرتبا" اجرا کنم و در یک برنامه بزرگ ( تو خواب هم نمیتونم بنویسم ) روتین های آنتی دیباگ رو لابه لای کد ها تزریق کنم تا چه حد میتونه کار سخت تر بشه.

لطفا" سطح بگید ، فرض کنید من یه همچین برنامه ای نوشتم و همه چیز آماده است. میخوام ببینم فکر درستی دارم یا اینکه طبق معمول ... آره. !

----------


## دنیای دلفی

من كركر نيستم فقط براي سرگرمي :قهقهه:

----------


## Nima NT

جناب دنیای دلفی حسابی کف کردم ، فایل رو که آنپک نکردی ، میشه بگی چه بلائی سر برنامه آوردی ؟

----------


## دنیای دلفی

بوسيله PE Explorer مدت زمان مورد نياز 12 ثانيه همين .

----------


## powerware

با سلام خدمت دوستان

ممكنه لطفي كنيد و به فايل ضميمه يه نگاهي بندازيد. اون با MoleBox بصورت Pack در اومده ولي مشابه با چند تا tutorial كه من در مورد MoleBox ديدم نيست.

http://www.zshare.net/download/187428889ea2dca3/

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpackme 6.0



*با سلام خدمت اساتید گرامی.
بازم مزاحم همیشگی اومد ، امیدوارم این بار هم بنده رو مثل همیشه به لطف خودتون تحمل بفرمائید. فایلی که قرار دادم یه آنپک می هست ، کار خاصی نباید صورت بگیره ، فقط باید توجه داشته باشید که بعد از عملیات آنپکینگ پیغام مشخص شده بازم هم به تعداد 3 دفعه نمایش داده بشه.
در صورت آنپک شدن لطفا" اعلام سطح فراموش نشه. 
پیشاپیش از زحمات تمامی عزیزان و اساتید تشکر میکنم.

----------


## Nima NT

دوستان من همچنان منتظرم .....

----------


## Fh_prg

پروتكشن : SDProtector 1.16
درجه سختي : آسان
از SDK هم استفاده شده.

----------


## Nima NT

سلام جناب fh_prg ورود شما رو بعد از مدت ها تبریک عرض میکنم. و ممنون که روی برنامه بنده هم وقت گذاشتید.
یه سوال داشتم ، میخواستم ببینم آیا استفاده از تکنیک Embed Protection در صورتی که به صورت متعدد فراخوانی شده باشه تا چه حد میتونه موثرباشه ، شما در این فایل فقط تو 3 جا این تکنیک رو خنثی کردید ، اگه من این تکنیک رو تو جای جای برنامه و نه فقط تو مراحل چک کردن قفل اعمال بکنم ، آیا میتونه کار کراکر رو سخت تر بکنه؟  آیا اصلا" تعمیر این نقاط خسته کننده هستند که با تعدد اونها کار آنپک و کرک هم به دنبال اون سخت تر بشه ؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید.

----------


## Nima NT

استاد گرامی ، امیدوارم با به روز شدن های متوالی قفل ها و برنامه های پک شده دچار سوء تفاهم نشید ، همه میدونیم که شما هم وقت اضافی ندارید و کمک شما یه لطف به حساب میاد .
امیدوارم که لطف کنید و به سوال بنده که در پست بالائی پرسیدم جواب بدید.
ممنون تر میشم اگه به نسخه بهبود یافته Unpack me 6.5 هم یه نگاهی بکنید ، توی این برنامه هم از ترکیب پکر ها استفاده شده  و کراکر باید پیغام ها رو حذف کنه.
بی زحمت از اعداد مابین 0 تا 10 برای ارائه سطح استفاده کنید ، چون دیگر اساتید حاضر در این فروم به برنامه های بنده به این شکل امتیاز میدادن ، اینطوری من راحت تر میتونم پیشرفت یا پسرفت خودم رو متوجه بشم.

منتظر میمونم. :قلب:

----------


## Fh_prg

سلام
در مورد سوالت : مسلما اگه تعدادشون از 3تا بيشتر بود يك برنامه يا اسكريپت مينوشتم تا همشو به صورت خودكار فيكس كنه...

آنپكمي آخر هم نسبت به قبلي ضعيفتر شده و خيلي ساده آنپك و كرك ميشه ديگه آپلودش نكردم...

پروتكشن: ExeCryptor با يك پكر ناشناس ديگه
درجه سختي: بسيار آسان

اميدوارم توقع نداشته باشي هر چي گذاشتي كرك و آنپك كنم امروز يه جايي گير افتاده بودم از بيكاري افتادم به جون كركمي هاي سايت....

----------


## Nima NT

> آنپكمي آخر هم نسبت به قبلي ضعيفتر شده و خيلي ساده آنپك و كرك ميشه ديگه آپلودش نكردم...


حرف شما حجته ولی من یه کم گیج شدم ، تو این برنامه آخری من از ماشین مجازی استفاده کرده بودم ، آخه شنیده بودم ماشین مجازی تحلیلش سخته ، حالا چرا شما SDProtector رو قوی تر میدونید ( منظورم آنپک می قبلی هست ) الله اعلم.

----------


## Nima NT

خوب خوشبختانه جناب Fh_prg فایل آپلود نکردن و حتی سطح هم ندادن و راه رو برای دیگر دوستان هم باز گذاشتن ، از جناب بردیا و دیگر عزیزان هم دعوت میکنم ( خواهش میکنم ) که یه نگاهی به فایل Unpackme 6.5 بندازن و نظر خودشون رو برای بنده اعلام کنن.
نظر همه محترمه.

----------


## Fh_prg

والا من كه vm خيلي پيچيده  توش نديدم!

نميدونم دقيقا از چه پكرهايي استفاده كردي ولي من چيزه پيچيده اي توش نديدم و execryptor هم به دليل تركيب شدن با پكرهاي ديگه شديدا ضعيف شده بود.

----------


## Nima NT

از ماشین مجازیه Private Exe Protector استفاده کرده بودم.
فکر کنم این نسخه کرک شده توسط Magic_h2001 نسخه کامل نیست ، چون این دفعه دوم هست که من یه برنامه ای رو با نسخه کرک شده توسط ایشون پک میکنم یا بهم میگن امنیت چندانی نداشت یا اینکه میگن از نسخه دمو استفاده کرده بودی.
از نسخه 2 همین برنامه که از سایت های چینی برداشته بودم یه آنپک می گذاشتم اینجا که خوشبختانه کسی نتونست آنپک کنه ولی خود مجیک آنپک کرد و سطح متوسط داد.
به احتمال قوی این نسخه از پروتکتور محبوب من ،‌حسابی من رو گذاشته سر کار. !!

----------


## Fh_prg

دقيقا همينطوره!
اين پروتكشن از وقتي فروشي شده كرك نشده ودليل كرك نشدنش اين بوده كه كسي valid key براش نداشته كه بتونه ديكرپتش كنه و فقط تونستن پنجره مزاحم (نگ) اون رو حذف كنن
اگه از آخرين نسخه مجاني اين پروتكتور استفاده كني نتيجه بهتري ميگيري كه همون نسخه 2 كه خودت گفتي آخرين نسخه مجاني اين پروتكتور هست كه كامل كار ميكنه.

نسخه جديد اين پروتكتور هم توسط كساني كه گفتي كرك شده واگه فايل readme همراه كرك رو بخوني متوجه ميشي كه تاكيد شده كه برنامه كامل كرك نشده به همون دليل بالا...

----------


## Nima NT

آقای Fh_Prg از راهنمایی هاتون کمال تشکر رو دارم.

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpack/Crackme 7.0
*
با سلام خدمت تمامی اساتید گرامی ، بعد از مدتی تحقیق بر روی نحوه پیاده سازی یک سری عملیات که شاید بتونه تو یه قفل نرم افزاری استفاده بشه برگشتم ، تو این برنامه هم شما قفل بخصوصی نمی بینید که بخواهید کرک کنید ، اصل موضوع اینه که وقتی روی دکمه Click me کلیک کنید برنامه با نمایش یک پیغام به فعالیت خودش خاتمه میده ، هدف اینه که باید مسیر برنامه رو عوض کنید ، به نحوی که پیغام رو نشون بده و بسته نشه .
در این حال برنامه به صورت کامل کرک شده و بنده ....  :ناراحت: 

شاید فکر کنید که این برنامه و تکنیک مورد استفاده اصلا" شبیه به قفل نرم افزاری هم نیست ، درسته این برنامه قفل نیست ولی تکنیکی که در اون استفاده شده میتونه به طور موثر ( اگر کرک نشه ) در یک قفل نرم افزاری استفاده بشه.


البته تمامی این احوالات بعد از آنپک کردن فایل هست ، از دوستانی زحمت میکش و رو برنامه وقت میذارن پیشاپیش تشکر میکنم و امیدوارم دوستان و اساتید محترم بعد از کرک برنامه دادن سطح فراموششون نشه.  :تشویق: 


منتظر الطاف دوستان هستم. ارادتمند شما Nima NT  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قلب:

----------


## Nima NT

ممنون ولی ‌نانومیتس رو چی کار کردی ؟؟!؟!؟!؟!
میشه توضیح بدی ‌، توی این برنامه من در حدود 200 نقطه از نانومیتس استفاده کرده بودم .

----------


## Nima NT

آیا این سطح رو فقط به خاطر نوع پروتکتور اعلام کردید ؟
چون یادمه یه بار من یه کرک می گذاشتم که ظاهرا" با eXPressor پک شده بود ، خیلی از دوستان هم روی اون کار کردن ولی نتونستن آنپک کنن ، شما هم به خاطر نام پروتکتور امنیت 2 از 10 رو دادین و گفتین وقت آنپک ندارم و این پروتکتور زیاد خوب نیست. میخواستم ببینم آیا این سری هم به خاطر اسم پروتکتور این سطح رو اعلام کردین یا اینکه خیر ؟ ( توضیح اضافی دادم تا یه وقت دچار سوء تفاهم نشید ).

یه احتمالی هم که میدم اینه که شما گفتین 


> سختی کرک : 10/3


 شاید سختی آنپک جدا از این موضوع باشه ؟ ، در هر حال منتظر جواب شما استاد گرامی هستم.
آخر سر همون کرک می توسط magic آنپک و کرک شد . سطحی هم که داد Easy-Medium بود.
ممنون که وقت میذارید ، بسیار بسیار ممنون.

----------


## Nima NT

آقا بردیا نگفتم که فایل آپلود بکن ، حرف شما حجته ، من فقط خواستم یه توضیحی چیزی بدی ، چون راستش شک کردم که اصلا" نانومیتسی در کار بوده یا نه !
چون نمیدونم درست از مارکر ها استفاده کردم یا نه !

----------


## Securebit

Protected Armadillo
Debug-Blocker
CopyMem-II
Enable Import Table Elimination
Enable Strategic Code Splicing
Enable Nanomites Processing

سختی آنپک و کرک 10/3

----------


## Nima NT

آقا بردیا ممنون ، باور کنید قصد اهانت نداشتم ، من فقط میخوام بدونم آیا شما تو این آنپک می به نانومیتس برخورد کردین یا نه ؟
همین.

بازم ممنون.

----------


## Securebit

هر چند این آنپک می هم آنپک شد ولی نباید روشهای خوبی که به کار برده بودید نادیده گرفت که حتی فایل بعد از آنپک هم اجرا نمی شد و امید وارم که ناامید نشوید و ادامه دهید.

----------


## Nima NT

آقا بردیا از کمک هاتون بسیار ممنونم.

خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنون.

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpack/Crackme 8.0

*با سلام و عرض ادب و احترام خدمت اساتید و دوستان گرامی.
قفل نرم افزاری به روز شد ، این بار سعی کردم تکنیک رو کمی پیشرفته تر کنم ، این برنامه زمانی به شکل صحیح کرک شده که متن پیغامی که با کلیک بر روی کلید Click on Me نمایش داده میشه عوض بشه ( اول فکر کردم کار محالی خواستم ولی تو یکی از MUP های AORE دیدم که میاد و متن پیام رو عوض میکنه  دیدم شدنی هست گفتم منم استفاده کنم ).

از اساتید و دوستان گرامی خواهش میکنم در صورت کرک شدن برنامه ( :ناراحت:  :افسرده: ) اعلام سطح هم بکنند.
از تمامی دوستان و اساتید گرامی که وقت میذارن بسیار سپاسگذارم. ممنون. :قلب:

----------


## Fh_prg

پروتكشن : Enigma Protector
اين پروتكشن حتي وقتي با حداكثر سطح امنيت هم استفاده بشه يك بازي خيلي آسون هست. به نظرم اين پروتكتور از اون دسته پروتكتورهايي هست كه خيلي تميز آنپك ميشن

استفاده از پاسكال اسكريپت هم ميتونه يك روش خوب باشه ولي در اين مورد با اينكه كد شده بود باز هم چندان امنيت نداشت.

درجه سختي آنپك : 0
درجه سختي كرك : 1

----------


## Nima NT

ممنون جناب Fh_prg .

هدف من از گذاشتن فایل در اینجا فقط کرک شدن یا نشدنش نیست ، پس از دیگر دوستان و اساتید هم درخواست میکنم که نظر شخصی خودشون رو ابراز کنن ؟ چون اینطوری هم من میتونم استفاده کنم و هم میشه یه بحث علمی راه انداخت.

*جناب بردیا نظر شما چیه ؟ ( خیلی واسم مهم هست ، ممنون میشم بگید‌. )*

----------


## Developer Programmer

> درجه سختي آنپك : 0


بیخیال بسیجی! یعنی به پای UPX هم نمی رسه؟!

----------


## ronin_unlocker

سلام 
فکر کنم اين اولين پست من تو اين انجمن باشه شايد مفيد واقع بشه  :لبخند: 

قصد توهين ندارم اما چند تا از unpackme هاي شما رو دانلود کردم و بررسي کردم ديدم با کمک از برنامه هاي خارجي و پک اونها هيچ کار ديگه اي (به جز چند روش anti-debug ) نکرديد !
آنپک کردن پکر هاي خارجي هم که ديگه خيلي ساده شده توي هر انجمن خارجي که مربوط به کرکر ها باشه چند تا آموزش هست ! که کل پروتکشن ها رو توضيح دادن 
شما اگه بتونيد پکر رو خودتون بسازيد و روش هاي جلوگيري از unpack رو در اون بکار ببريد خيلي مفيد تر از اين unpackme هايي هست که ميزاريد 
اميد وارم روزي خود پکري هر چند ساده را بنويسيد
باي

----------


## Nima NT

از پاسختون ممنون جناب رونین ، خوشحالم که از این به بعد یکی دیگه  از اعضای تیم Ray رو هم در اینجا داریم.
فرمایشات شما کاملا" درسته ، ولی خوب قبول بکنیم که اگر استفاده از یه پکر خارجی تنها در حد پک کردن نباشه میتونه مزاحم باشه ، برای مثال استفاده از همین Enigma ، تمامی این پکر ها معمولا" سیستم های SDK خوبی همراه خودشون دارن ، ولی برنامه نویس ها کمتر میان و از این ها استفاده میکنن ( حالا دلیلش چی هست نمیدونم ) ، در سایت های خارجی هم اگر دقت کنید تمامی MUP ها نحوه آنپک کردن هسته اصلی رو آموزش دادن ، نه از بین بردن تاثیرات استفاده از SDK ها .

برای نمونه آیا شما برای دو فایلی که هر جفتشون با Code Virtualizer پک شدن ، با این تفاوت که یکی کل یه تابع 1000 بایتی رو یک جا مجازی سازی کرده و یکی دیگه به شکل 1000 تیکه 1 بایتی همین کار رو انجام داده  تفاوتی در سختی آنپک قائل نیستید ؟‍!
مسلما" آنپک کردن فایل دوم سخت تر هست و این یعنی هنر استفاده از پکر .
ولی در هر حال هیچ کدوم از این ها به اندازه نوشتن یه پکر شخصی ارزشمند نیست.

----------


## Securebit

نیما جان در صورتی این پستها میتوانند بار علمی داشته باشد که وقتی قفل نویسی قفلش کرک شد سورس آن را هم بگذارد تا با مقایسه سورس و فایل کرک شده ارتقای قفل سریعتر و بهتر انجام شود.

----------


## Securebit

من کلی گفتم برای اینکه قفل قدرتمندی داشته باشید باید تا یک مرحله ای سورس را به اشتراک بگذارید.

همان طور که آقای Fh_prg گفتند آنپک Enigma بسیار سادست فکر کنم درجه 2 خوب باشه.

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Crackme 8.5


*با سلام .
اصلا" بی خیال کرک می قبلی ، فایلم که کرک شد و من هم در موردش توضیح دادم.
حالا بریم سر اصل مطلب .  :لبخند گشاده!: 
به حرف رونین گوش دادم و از این پکر ها دست کشیدم ، این کرک می کلش برنامه نویسی هست و پک هم نشده ، تنها کاری هم که باید صورت بگیره اینه که متن پیغام Nag رو عوض کنید به نحوی که برنامه در اجرا بمونه.

ممنون که وقت میذارید. :تشویق:

----------


## Developer Programmer

محض راهنمایی بر و بچ...!
 رشته

ASCII "TXNnYm94KCJQbGVhc2UgQ2hhbmdlIFRoZSBUZXh0IG9mIFRoa  XMgTWVzc2FnZSAiKQ=="
رو با این تبدیلات

004D530C  |> /33C9          /XOR     ECX, ECX
004D530E  |. |8A0F          |MOV     CL, BYTE PTR DS:[EDI]
004D5310  |. |8B0C8D E0E44D>|MOV     ECX, DWORD PTR DS:[ECX*4+4DE4E0]
004D5317  |. |47            |INC     EDI                                           ;  crackme_.004D5739
004D5318  |. |81F9 FF000000 |CMP     ECX, 0FF
004D531E  |. |74 22         |JE      SHORT crackme_.004D5342
004D5320  |. |C1E0 06       |SHL     EAX, 6
004D5323  |. |0BC1          |OR      EAX, ECX
004D5325  |. |4E            |DEC     ESI
004D5326  |. |85F6          |TEST    ESI, ESI
004D5328  |. |75 18         |JNZ     SHORT crackme_.004D5342
004D532A  |. |8842 02       |MOV     BYTE PTR DS:[EDX+2], AL
004D532D  |. |C1E8 08       |SHR     EAX, 8
004D5330  |. |8842 01       |MOV     BYTE PTR DS:[EDX+1], AL
004D5333  |. |C1E8 08       |SHR     EAX, 8
004D5336  |. |8802          |MOV     BYTE PTR DS:[EDX], AL
004D5338  |. |33C0          |XOR     EAX, EAX
004D533A  |. |83C2 03       |ADD     EDX, 3
004D533D  |. |BE 04000000   |MOV     ESI, 4
004D5342  |> |3B7D F8       |CMP     EDI, DWORD PTR SS:[EBP-8]
تبدیل می کنه به رشته

ASCII "Msgbox("Please Change The Text of This Message "@"
بعد رشته رو اجرا میکنه.

----------


## Sir.V65j

ممنون افشین جان که کار رو ساده کردی :لبخند: 

شاید اون چیزی که خواستین شده شایدم نه!  :متفکر: 
نمیدونم چرا ولی شد دیگه

----------


## Developer Programmer

خوب حالا طبق قوانین سایت و صد البته بخش امنیت نرم افزار، Nima جان سورس قابل فهم.

Sir.V65j@: 
روش Injection ات خیلی جالب بود... ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

ممنونم ، قبوله ولی سورسی وجود نداره من از کامپوننت Runtime Scripter for Delphi (3,4,5,6,7,2005) and C++‎ Builder (5,6) استفاده کردم.
این کامپوننت یه رشته میگیره ( به زبان VB ) و اون رو برای شما اجرا میکنه.
اگه کامپوننت رو پیدا کنید کار باهاش نیاز به توضیح نداره ( فکر کنم اگه بخوام این رو توضیح بدم جسارتا" توهین کردم ، چون خیلی ساده هست ).
اگه گذاشتن فایلهای کرک شده تو سایت ممنوع نبود ، همینجا آپلود میکردم ، شرمنده.
ممنون که وقت گذاشتید.

----------


## Securebit

عوض کردن رشته کریپت شده بدون استفاده از پتچر! :چشمک:

----------


## Nima NT

> نیما جان شما هم دیدی کلک زدن بلد نیستی؟ خوب تو گوگل سرچ کن اون جور که سرچ میکنی و اولین نتیجه می شه چیزی که می شه دنلود کرد رو بزار گوگل کنیم(کلک از نوع خیلی خوب و شرعی)


منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم ؟‍!
بی زحمت واضح تر بیان کنید. /\/\\

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpack - Crackme 9.0 
.:: آخرین کرک می بنده برای یه مدت طولانی ::.

*دوستان عزیز این آخرین کرک می بنده هست که اینجا میذارم وتقریبا" تا 2 ماه دیگه میخوام فقط تحقیق کنم و چیزهای جدید تری رو یاد بگیرم و پیدا کنم.
لذا خواهش میکنم دوستان و اساتید لطف کنن به این آخری هم یه نظری بدن ، میدونم حسابی زحمتتون دادم ، کاری جز تشکر کردن بلد نیستم. :خجالت: 

-------

شرمنده فقط یه کمی حجمش زیاد شد ، خواهش میکنم دانلود کنید و نظر بدید :گریه: 
ممنون. :تشویق: 

از دوستان و اساتید گرامی از جمله   Afshin_Zavar ,  Bardia_dst, دنیای دلفی ، Sir.V65j  Ronin_Unlocker, Fh_prg , Joker , کمال تشکر رو دارم.  :تشویق: 

------
*فراموش کرده بودم بگم برنامه کی کرک شده ، شما باید متن پیغامی که با کلیک بر روی تک کلید برنامه نمایش داده میشه رو عوض کنید.*

----------


## دنیای دلفی

من دانلودش كردم ولي تا از حالت فشرده درش ميارم مك آفي دخلشو مياره . با چي پكش كردي . چون مك آفي من حتي به Themida هم كه همه بهش گير مي دن گير نميده حالا اين پكر چيه خدا مي دونه

----------


## Nima NT

ممنون که دانلود کردین ولی بذارید بعد از اینکه آنپک شد بگم با چی پک کردم ، ولی قول میدم فایل مخرب نیست. :چشمک:

----------


## Securebit

پروتکشن : Themida V2.0.3.0 + Hide from PE scanners Type 2 With SDK


نیما جان لطفا دیگه از این پروتکتور استفاده نکن چون حجمش زیاد و آپلودش سخت هر چند آدم عاقل دو بار از یک سوراخ گزیده نمیشه .... :بامزه: 

سختی کرک : 1
سختی آنپک : 3

----------


## Nima NT

جناب بردیا حسابی متشکرم :تشویق: 
جناب بردیا در این مورد سطح آنپک درست بود ( از سرش هم زیاده ) ، چون من اومده بودم تو تیکه هایی که با عنوان مارکر از اون استفاده کرده بودم کد آشغال قرار داده بودم و تو فایل آنپک شده همشون رو شما NOP زدی ، چون اساسا" بود و نبودش برای برنامه فرقی نمیکرد ، در صورتی که اگر کد اصلی در همین مکان ها قرار میگرفت جای گزینی NOP نمیتونست راه حل باشه و این طوری کار کراکر در آنپک کردن برنامه سخت تر میشد ! غیر از اینه ؟! :متفکر:

----------


## Sir.V65j

نیما جان می خوای به سایت یاهو یکی رو هدایت کنی بگو توی گوگل یاهو خالی سرچ کنه!! از این لحاظ(گرفتی؟ نگرفتی بیخیال شی بهتره)

----------


## Securebit

> در صورتی که اگر کد اصلی در همین مکان ها قرار میگرفت جای گزینی NOP نمیتونست راه حل باشه و این طوری کار کراکر در آنپک کردن برنامه سخت تر میشد ! غیر از اینه ؟!




همانطور که قبلا در پیام خصوصی خدمتتون عرض کردم VM را میشود 100% به کد اصلی برگرداند.

----------


## Nima NT

من از VM استفاده نکرده بودم از Decrypt On Execute استفاده کرده بودم.
این طوری فکر نکنم شما قرار باشه کدی رو به حالت اصلی برگردونید ، اگر تعدد این تکنیک بیش از حد باشه طبق گفته Fh_prg باید از اسکریپت استفاده کرد.
و در کمترین حالت اینه که هر کراکری نوشتن اسکریپت یا برنامه برای بازسازی این نقاط بلد نیست. مثلا" تجسم کنید تو یه برنامه حسابداری من از این تکنیک تو 5000 نقطه استفاده کنم ، بازسازی دستی این همه نقطه به نظر من دیوانه کننده است ، مگر اینکه برنامه نوشته بشه که این کار رو اتوماتیک انجام بده و این کار هر کسی نیست.

----------


## Nima NT

> نیما جان می خوای به سایت یاهو یکی رو هدایت کنی بگو توی گوگل یاهو خالی سرچ کنه!! از این لحاظ(گرفتی؟ نگرفتی بیخیال شی بهتره)


آحان ، حالا گرفتم ، آقا دچار سوء تفاهم شدی ، به خدا من از کامپوننت استفاده کرده بودم ، میخوای کامپوننت رو با پیغام خصوصی بدم بهت تا ببینی توضیح استفاده از اون بیشتر از کمک توهین کردن بود ( البته جسارتا")

البته بگم اگه کامپوننت رو بخوای باید خودم آپلودش بکنم ، چون حتی من سایت شرکت سازنده اون رو هم نمیدونم. ( از دوستم گرفتم ).
*
درنهایت اگر بد گفتم یا عملی داشتم که باعث سوء تفاهم شده از شما و همه عذرخواهی میکنم.*

----------


## Nima NT

دم متعالی گرم ولی فکر کنم اگه بخوای اینطوری وسط پست های اعضاء یه همچین پست هایی بدی مدیر بخش شخصا" ... شما رو مورد عنایت قرار بده و حتی اخراجتون کنه !
فقط خواستم گفته باشم. همین

----------


## Developer Programmer

> دم متعالی گرم ولی فکر کنم اگه بخوای اینطوری وسط پست های اعضاء یه همچین پست هایی بدی مدیر بخش شخصا" ... شما رو مورد عنایت قرار بده و حتی اخراجتون کنه !
> فقط خواستم گفته باشم. همین


داده نیما جان ! تو همه تالارها و همه بخش ها ابراز شدید عشق مجازی نسبت به علی کشاورز کرده.
یکی از مدیرها هم لطف کردن و اخراجش کردن.

بریم سر اصل مطلب ... بسیجی، سورس یکی از اون dump me هات رو که قشنگتره میخوام.

----------


## Nima NT

سلام
دامپ می ها رو من ننوشتم و فقط الگوریتمشون رو میدونم , برای گرفتن سورس بهتره با هادی دلفی تماس بگیری. اون برنامه نویسه اونهاست.

بین خودمون بمونه , چشمم آب نمیخوره سورس ها رو بده :-)

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpack Me 10.0*
*----------*
با سلامی دوباره خدمت دوستان و اساتید گرامی.
بی زحمت یه نگاهی به این فایل آنپک می بنده هم بندازید , این بار سعی کردم کار رو سخت تر کرده باشم البته اگه این فقط به خیال خام خودم نباشه. :بامزه: 
برنامه نیاز به توضیح خاصی نداره , فقط ممنون میشم از اساتید که در صورتی که برنامه رو آنپک کردن , لطفا" سطح هم اعلام بکنند.
از تمامی دوستان و اساتید از وقتی که میذارن و لطفی که میکنند بسیار ممنونم. :تشویق:

----------


## Securebit

پروتکشن : RlPack + WinUpack

سختی آنپک : 1

----------


## Nima NT

گفتم شاید به خیال خودم بوده . از وقتی که گذاشتید بسیار ممنونم. فقط میتونم بگم ممنون.

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpack Me 11.0

*با سلامی دوباره. فکر کنم این بار دیگه کار رو سخت تر کرده باشم ( امیدوارم آبروم نره  :افسرده:  )
از اساتید و دوستان گرامی خواهش میکنم به این یکی هم یه نگاهی بندازن , فایل زمانی کاملا" کرک شده که متن موجود در LED فرم تغییر کنه , درسته که این آنپک می هست ولی لازمه تا برای صحت عملیات آنپک شدن برنامه اون متن تغییر کنه .

ممنون میشم اگر یه نگاهی بندازین , از تمامی دوستان و اساتیدی هم که وقت میذارن کمال تشکر رو دارم. :تشویق:

----------


## Securebit

EXECryptor + VMprotect + VPacker + MoleBox

سختی آنپک : 5

----------


## Nima NT

خدا رو شکر که این بار هم مثل دفعه پیش با آبرو ریزی ناک اوت نشدم.
از وقتی که گذاشتید بسیار ممنونم.

از متن جدید برنامه هم حسابی لذت بردم  ( حال کردم ). ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpack me 12.0
**Special Edition
________________________________

*با سلامی گرم تر از گرمای خانه های شما خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم.
امیدوارم که باعث سردرد نشده باشم :خجالت: 
از اساتید و دوستان عزیز خواهش میکنم به این آخری هم یه عنایتی داشته باشن , پیشاپیش از وقتی که میذارید بسیار ممنون. :تشویق:

----------


## Developer Programmer

نیما، درست ،واضح  و کامل توضیح میدی Import table رو چطور انگولک کردی که olly بسته بشه؟

----------


## Nima NT

چشم , به روی چشم , فقط اجازه بدید فایل آنپک بشه اون موقع حتما" میگم چی کار کردم , اگر هم آنپک نشد هم میگم ولی میخوام تا اون موقع صبر کنم.

----------


## Securebit

پروتکشن : private exe protector

سختی آنپک : 3

----------


## Developer Programmer

بردیا جان؛
مجموعه Sign های جدید واسه PEid رو داری؟

----------


## Nima NT

جناب بردیا قصد جسارت و بی احترامی ندارم ولی اگر درخواست فایل آنپک شده رو کردم به این دلیل بود که من یک بار هم قبلا" آنپک می گذاشته بودم که فایل ظاهرا" با برنامه Expressor پک شده بود , شما با توجه به نام این برنامه فایل رو آنپک نکردید و گفتید امنیت زیادی نداره. در صورتی که برای آنپک همین برنامه Expressor که لایه ظاهری بود با دردسر های زیادی از سوی هسته اصلی مواجه میشدید ( جناب علی آقا اهواز تاپ دقیقا" در روند آنپک کردن برنامه با همون مشکلات مواجه شده بودند و کناره گیری کردن ). در هرحال شما این طوری تشخیص دادید و بنده هم حرف استاد رو قبول کردم و هنوز هم دارم.
ولی در این مورد خواستم بگم که خدائی نکرده سوء تفاهمی پیش نیاد و سخن بنده حمل بر بی احترامی نباشه. اگر براتون مقدور بود ممنون میشم فایل آنپک شده رو آپلود بفرمائید.

با سپاس فراوان

----------


## Nima NT

برای اینکه حرف جناب بردیا رو هم تائید کنم باید بگم سخن ایشون درسته. برنامه ها برای سیستم مولتی پک بنده همچین تشخیصی دارن. :متفکر: 
فقط شرمنده که نسخه اصلی این برنامه رو نداشتم. :خجالت: 

--

*بنده منتظر فایل آنپک شده هستم. مرا چشم انتظار مگذارید ....*

----------


## Nima NT

دوستان چه خبر از این Unpackme ما ؟
کسی کاری نکرد ؟؟؟؟؟

فکر کنم این اولین آنپک می من تو این مدت هست که این همه مدت دوام داشته.

----------


## Securebit

> جناب بردیا قصد جسارت و بی احترامی ندارم ولی اگر درخواست فایل آنپک شده رو کردم به این دلیل بود که من یک بار هم قبلا" آنپک می گذاشته بودم که فایل ظاهرا" با برنامه Expressor پک شده بود , شما با توجه به نام این برنامه فایل رو آنپک نکردید و گفتید امنیت زیادی نداره. در صورتی که برای آنپک همین برنامه Expressor که لایه ظاهری بود با دردسر های زیادی از سوی هسته اصلی مواجه میشدید ( جناب علی آقا اهواز تاپ دقیقا" در روند آنپک کردن برنامه با همون مشکلات مواجه شده بودند و کناره گیری کردن ). در هرحال شما این طوری تشخیص دادید و بنده هم حرف استاد رو قبول کردم و هنوز هم دارم.
> ولی در این مورد خواستم بگم که خدائی نکرده سوء تفاهمی پیش نیاد و سخن بنده حمل بر بی احترامی نباشه. اگر براتون مقدور بود ممنون میشم فایل آنپک شده رو آپلود بفرمائید.
> 
> با سپاس فراوان


اگر به صفحات قبل برگردید می بینید که وقتی شما آنپک می که با آرمادیلو پروتکت کرده بودید و من آنپکش کردم ولی فایل رو آپ نکردم شما باورتان نشد که آنپک شده گفتید پس با نانومیتیس که 2000 تا بود چی کار کردی که من هم برای اینکه باورتان شود فایل رو آپ کردم ولی دیگر حنایت پیش من رنگی ندارد که با این حرفها بخواهی که این کارو بکنم شما مطمئن باش از این به بعد دوام آنپک می هایت بسیار بالا میرود.

----------


## Nima NT

باشه , من قبول کردم ولی دوست عزیز چرا دلخور میشی ؟
به نظر من نباید حرف هامون به هم بر بخوره. همه اینجا نظری دارن و نظر همه محترمه. بنده هم نگفتم شما آنپک نکردی , گفتم اگر مقدوره فایل رو آپ کنید , این یعنی اینکه میدونم شما آنپک کردی فقط فایل رو میخوام. 
درمورد آرمادیلو هم بله من با صراحت تمام شک خودم رو ابراز کردم و ضایع هم شدم. ولی این بار مگه من حرفی از شک زدم . !؟ :متفکر: 
در هرحال چه فایل آپ بکنید چه خیر من حرف شما رو قبول دارم و براتون احترام قائل هستم و امیدوارم اگر دچار سوء تفاهم شدید بنده رو عفو کنید. :لبخند گشاده!: 

در هر حال بسیار ممنون.

----------


## Securebit

> بردیا جان؛
> مجموعه Sign های جدید واسه PEid رو داری؟


از ExeInfo PE v.0.0.1.9.C2 استفاده کنید.

----------


## Nima NT

*Please Unpack me 15.0*

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان و اساتید گرامی.
امیدوارم این بار هم بنده رو تحمل بفرمائید و یه نگاهی به آنپک می بنده بکنید.

لطفا" بعد از آنپک کردن اعلام سطح هم بفرمائید.
با تشکر از وقتی که میذارید :تشویق: 

----

----------


## Securebit

محافظت شده توسط : VMProtect 1.7 و EXECryptor SDK

سختی آنپک : 3

----------


## Nima NT

بابا ای ول  :کف کرده!:  , کل Section های EC رو هم که از بین بردی. :تشویق: 
دیگه Anti Debug بی Anti Debug  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Nima NT

ممنون تر میشم اگر به این یکی هم یه نگاهی بندازی ( آقا مجید این رو به سفارش شما گذاشتم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## Securebit

محافظت شده توسط : RLPack 1.21 , EXECryptor SDK

سختی آنپک : 2

----------


## Nima NT

همون RLPACK خالی بود , از EC استفاده نکرده بودم. در هر حال ممنونم.

----------

